# Nissan Bluebird U13 95- Nissan stuffing me around with Timing Chain!



## Nissan_Rider (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello:

I have Nissan Bluebird U13 (AUSTRALIA), 1995 MODEL, which is exactly the same car as Nissan Altima U13. My engine is KA24DE!

Recently, I purchased a timing chain kit for KA24DE from U.S and gave it to my local Nissan Service Centre to replace my timing chain however, they have stuffed my car so badly, that for the past 1 month, I have been going through hell, back and forth to Nissan Servcie Centre.

My car has on it: 148,000km and when I took my car for routine servicing, Nissan told me to change the timing chain which is usual when the car has travelled this much. My car was perfectly fine prior to this and as a preventative measure, I thought I'll be smart and listen to them however things haven't turned out the way I expected it to.:lame:

After my car came out of timing chain replacement, it was noisy as hell- there is a grinding and rattling noise on cold start up!! When it warms up, it goes away. So I took it back to them and they blamed it on my non-genuine timing chain from U.S. I told them that they shouldn't have replaced the timing chain at first place if they thought the new timing chain I supplied from U.S for KA24DE is not correct. They basically said that the link marks were incorrect which is why my car was noisy.


Anyway, after I had a meeting with the Manager, they said if they fit a genuine timing chain, the problem will be solved. Unfortunately, that didn't happen. My car is still noisy.

Now, my car has very high fuel consumption- 54km per 10L. Its guzzling way more than a super-charged V12 could do and I can hear grinding and rattling noise when I start the car. The noise goes away when the engine heats up.

Its Chirstmas season and they are closed but I am left with a car which is broken. I am also worried now that my car is taking so much fuel- do you think they have damaged something else in the process?

Thanks


----------



## Nissan_Rider (Dec 24, 2007)

Basically, they blamed on my non-genuine timing chain and said the problem will go away if they replace it with the new genuine timing chain. They went ahead and this is how my car sounds like now. Exactly the same as it did after installing the timing chain i supplied except fuel consumption is that of a V12. 10l/52KM.

AUDIO CLIP OF MY CAR ENGINE- turn on your speakers loud please(FULL VOLUME) otherwise its soft. Follow the link below.

Few types of noises coming now.

GUYS this is how my car sounds now. It was so smooth before. You can clearly see how rough the engine is after they did the timing chain job. The microphone was in my pocket and I was standing just outside the drivers door. Its loud when you drive the car.


----------



## ssakazmi (Mar 24, 2010)

hello every one 
i have recently buy Nissan blue bird - sr18. if any one have service manual then let me know.
thx
regards


----------

